# Finale 2007: from sequencer to score in a blink



## IvanP (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, 1st Finale 2007 question: I know there's a way to drag an imported midi sequence (with the mass tool edit) into a template and get an almost perfect score... but I don't know how to setup the incoming template, in terms of quantization (never understood the EDU thing)...

Sooo any idea of how to go from sincopated and dotted 32ths mayhem to perfect 4ths, 8ths,16ths and etc... as fast as possible? 

Thks, 

Iván


----------

